# fernco fail



## sjaquay (Jan 13, 2013)

you should never use a fernco in a house that has rats....1st pic

2nd pic...how many things can you find wrong? w/c branch line, tub line and trap.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

How long did it take you to make this mess ?


----------



## sjaquay (Jan 13, 2013)

OldSchool said:


> How long did it take you to make this mess ?


funny....very very funny....new ho bought the home at auction, was repo. he gutted it to redo for a rental and found the joint at the pvc/cast iron leaking, this mess is what i walked in to, and thats only the bathroom, i didnt get a chance to see the rest of the plumbing, but the original ho did all his own work....he needs to stop....


----------



## plumb1bob (Dec 14, 2012)

Thank You, home depot and lowes, makes anyone a expert.


----------



## johntheplumber (Feb 11, 2013)

Hell I've seen and repaired chewed through PVC and Copper. If its dry enough they will chew through almost anything for water.


----------



## SewerRat (Feb 26, 2011)

That's why radiator hose is better for those types of repairs...


----------

